# please help whith platy



## Luzy85 (May 14, 2010)

I don't know what is wrong with my female platy, yesterday at the morning she was ok, and at night I saw her diferent her fins were closed and she had a sonked stomach, she was seating at the botom of the tank, today she ate ok but still looks the same hardly can swim and hiding.I check the water last night and I show OK. there are 2 guppies,3 platies, and 5 one month old fry(from this sick looking platy) in the tank also.
I think she is sick and I don't know what to give her, I dont want the rest of the fish to get the same, what can I do, , please help me



thanks.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by a sonked stomach.
Sunken?? 
Anyway you need to get the platy out of the tank in case she has something contagious. It could be that she has wormsif her stomach is sunken or she could be ill and wasting away from giving birth. It could be anything.
She needs to go into a quarantine tank. If you don't have one you can put her in a large plastic bowl or well washed peanut butter jar and observe her. presumably it is warm where you are and she will not get chilled out of the heated tank. Also set out some treated water so that it is ready tomorrow for the water changes you are going to do. I give my sick fish in jars and twice a day partial water change unless I am running a bubbler in the jar and then I change it alternate days.
Observe if she is having normal poos. If the poo is white she likely has a parasitic infection in her bowel.
you can treat that with prazi pro and also the main tank as a prophylactic.
It seems to be a relatively safe treament for all fishes.


----------

